

FREE copy only today: JavaScript and Node.js book — Rapid Prototyping with JS - azat_co
https://leanpub.com/rapid-prototyping-with-js

======
azat_co
Rapid Prototyping with JS is a hands-on book which introduces you to rapid
software prototyping using the latest cutting-edge web and mobile technologies
including NodeJS, MongoDB, BackboneJS, Twitter Bootstrap, LESS, jQuery,
Parse.com, Heroku and others.

------
simon
I downloaded this and the PDF looks nice. I'll try the EPUB file on my Nook
later. I'll read it and if I like it, I will likely go back and purchase it
for real. Thankyou leanpub for making this available for free.

~~~
azat_co
Thanks for downloading. I would appreciate any feedback!

~~~
simon
Will do.

Very impressed with the layout. I'll have to look at the process that leanpub
use to see if that might work for me.

